

Microsoft and Yahoo agree a price - piers
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/04/01/14FE-april-fool-microsoft-yahoo_1.html

======
piers
Does anyone know if this is true or an April Fool?

~~~
ejs
The last line: "[ April Fools! Click here for more InfoWorld April Foolery. ]"

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
It would be nice if we could avoid the April Fools jokes here at HN. It's just
getting tired.

